# Anyone with a toddler who gags on food?



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

All of a sudden, my 27 month old is gagging on most foods. It started a few months ago--is this a phase they go through?

She used to eat a really varied diet, but she's even gagging now on things she used to love. I can't pinpoint a particular texture--veggies of course, but also things like smooth soups.

Is this something that will pass? Soon I hope?


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

How often does it happen? If it happens often, I'd take her to the doctor to make sure her tonsils aren't swollen.

It might be a phase, it might be because she's forgetting to chew, it might be because she's eating too fast, or it might be a sign of something sensory going on in her mouth. If you think it's the latter, you might read The Out of Sync Child or Sensational Kids to see if she has other signs of sensory processing issues.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
How often does it happen? If it happens often, I'd take her to the doctor to make sure her tonsils aren't swollen.

It might be a phase, it might be because she's forgetting to chew, it might be because she's eating too fast, or it might be a sign of something sensory going on in her mouth. If you think it's the latter, you might read The Out of Sync Child or Sensational Kids to see if she has other signs of sensory processing issues.

It happens every day, with all foods that aren't on her "approved for her mouth" list. She gags as soon as it touches her mouth, so she doesn't even get to the chewing part. She seems excited about the food ("mmmm, lentil soup!") but then seems to not be able to bear it when it touches the inside of her mouth.

I'm living in Europe, so I don't have access to books like you mentioned. But, I looked up sensory processing issues on wikipedia, and she doesn't seem to have any of the other signs they mentioned.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

No one has a toddler who gags on food? I guess that's my answer that it's not a phase they go through.


----------



## aris99 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi,

Actually all 3 of my kids gag on food! My 2 elder children have sensory issues. My dd went thru a period where she would throw up 1-2 times a day around the age of 3. I think it started out w/gagging but then became a control thing. She learned that she could avoid trying new things or eating things that she had eaten before and had nutritional value. She is 6 yrs old now and still has a smattering of issues BUT she will try new things and she's a good eater now! My 3 yo son on the other hand is a more extreme case but maybe he'll outgrow it too? I think if you first rule out any medical problem then you should work on having your dd eat slowly w/small bites. If it is sensory and not medically based, you and she can work through this....but watch out for the "control" factor....if kids can get a rise out of you they will







:


----------

